# Flashing a rom without a custom recovery installed



## steveomac (Oct 2, 2011)

After having some restore issues I had to go back to 100% stock, I just finish backing up my 100% stock with out flashing a custom recovery (using the boot to CWM in the GN toolkit)

my question is, is it possible to never actually flash CWM as my recovery and install roms just by using the boot to CWM from the tool kit?


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Yeah you can keep flashing recovery from clockwordmod if you want, as long as you don't delete the stock recovery file it will keep reverting after every reboot.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

I recommend against it.

It will work, and you can always fastboot your phone back to stock if it boot loops, but you won't have anywhere near as much fun, and if you ever wind up boot-looped while you're out and about, you have no nandroids to restore.

If you're going to flash roms, mods, kernels--then I would keep the recovery on there. Plus I think the recoveries just look cool. I love flashing shit while I'm in line at the store or something and someone looks over and goes, "hey, how about that?! Its just like a little computer!!"

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## steveomac (Oct 2, 2011)

throwbot said:


> I recommend against it.
> 
> It will work, and you can always fastboot your phone back to stock if it boot loops, but you won't have anywhere near as much fun, and if you ever wind up boot-looped while you're out and about, you have no nandroids to restore.
> 
> ...


Good point, never thought about the boot loops.

thanks guys


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Yes, this is a horrible idea, don't do it. That's why it's called a recovery.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Yeah, definitely just install it, throwbot is dead on.


----------

